# Referral/Pyramid Schemes



## Seyiji (Sep 9, 2007)

Seriously why do topics like this get locked and edited but those who have Referral/Pyramid Schemes linked in there signatures have a "free ride" to post whatever referral scheme they want?

Its kind of hypocritical don't you think


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 9, 2007)

Probably because links in a sig are not that intrusive. Interesting thing though, 88% of people in a pyramid scheme lose.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 9, 2007)

Because if someone wants to post referral links in their sig, they can. But it's when they post a topic about it and everyone keeps replying "PYRAMID SCAM!" and keeps it bumped on the front page when it becomes a problem. So the rule is no topics about them.


----------



## Seyiji (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is it even allowed in the first place is what I'm asking.

Shouldn't things like that be kept off the forum entirely.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 10, 2007)

The majority of the refferal links are not these schemes where most people lose, it is simply things like gaming lagoon where the refferer gets a small cut of whatever the refferee makes (I think this money/credit is provided by gaming lagoon, not sure tho)


----------



## Opium (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Seyiji @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Why is it even allowed in the first place is what I'm asking.
> 
> Shouldn't things like that be kept off the forum entirely.



If it's in their sig and non intrusive then it's not really hurting anyone. People can do what they want with their sigs as long as it doesn't contain illegal material or pornography. We don't want to restrict people too much.

If their sig is deemed to be intrusive we'll remove it but on the whole most of us probably don't care if someone leaves a referrer link in their sigs.


----------



## qjopera (Sep 16, 2007)

well not all links suck some are quite useful


----------



## Harsky (Sep 16, 2007)

How about if they make it sound viral?

"So yeah, I was wondering about how I can get this rom to work on my DSlite... WHICH I WON USING THIS LINK"


----------

